# Trapping Pictures



## leedokken (May 12, 2005)

Latest fur catch.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

nice catch


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice pics :beer:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

how much did the **** at the end hanging over the truck weigh

he looks like a beast


----------



## whiterabbit15 (Feb 7, 2006)

great job :sniper:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

nice keep killing the *****(keep getting into my cottage) :lol:


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

yea how much did the **** on the right go for? the one on the far left looked really nice too was he a blonde one?


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

get them *****


----------

